# Mitsubishi : Mirage Mirage 1993 Mitsubishi Mirage Electric Vehicle (EV) Conversion



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Jul-15-2009 14:28:32 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

